# كيفيه صنع تونجر دخل 220v خارج 24v امبير 10



## fantom2010 (12 مارس 2011)

الرجاء المساعده من المختصين ولهم جزيل الشكر 

كيفيه صنع تونجر دخل 220v خارج 24v امبير 10 مع مرعاه لمبه تضيء عند انتهاء عمليه الشحن 

او طريقه عمل لمبه تضيء عند انتهاء او ملء الشحن ولو ممكن يفصل بعد الشحن ام لا 
مع العلم ان البطاريه 24فولت 10 امبير /الساعه وله الشكر


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (13 مارس 2011)

هذا رابط لدائرة
http://www.circuitstoday.com/24v-lead-acid-battery-charger-circuit


----------



## abdsamad (13 مارس 2011)

merci


----------



## fantom2010 (13 مارس 2011)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس ماجد شششكرااااااااااااا


----------



## fantom2010 (13 مارس 2011)

ممكنعمل دائره للمبه تبين ان الشحن ممتلئ في الدائره السابقه


----------



## fantom2010 (13 مارس 2011)

وهل يكن ان تركب في دائره اخري ام لا لاني عملت تونجر شحن 9 فولت 5 امبير واريد ان اعرف ان البطاريه مشحونه ام لا عن طريق اللمبه السابقه اريده تضيئ المبه عند امتلاء الشحن مع امكانيه الفصل عن الشحن وشكرا


----------



## fantom2010 (14 مارس 2011)

فين الرد يا باشمهندسين


----------



## fantom2010 (15 مارس 2011)

*فين الفكره*



fantom2010 قال:


> وهل يكن ان تركب في دائره اخري ام لا لاني عملت تونجر شحن 9 فولت 5 امبير واريد ان اعرف ان البطاريه مشحونه ام لا عن طريق اللمبه السابقه اريده تضيئ المبه عند امتلاء الشحن مع امكانيه الفصل عن الشحن وشكرا


 ربلي


----------



## amo asd (13 أبريل 2011)

10101010101010 شكررررررررررررررر


----------

